# fire hose cabinets vs fully sprinklered buildingl



## John shane (Jun 18, 2020)

Any latest code reference I can refer to where it says that fully sprinklered buildings does not need fire hose cabinets. Were going on a debate with the owner.


----------



## RLGA (Jun 18, 2020)

There are only two instances in the IBC that require the installation of a hose:

Stages > 1000 sq. ft.; Class III standpipe and hose; or Class II standpipe and hose with sprinkler system (Section 905.3.4, 2018 IBC)
Stages, the rear of an auditorium on each side, each side of a balcony, and each tier of dressing rooms in Groups A-1 and A-2 with occupancies exceeding 1000 persons; Class II with 100-foot hose whether sprinklered or not (Section 905.5, 2018 IBC)


----------



## cda (Jun 18, 2020)

This should be in CFC


----------



## FM William Burns (Jun 20, 2020)

And if the building has a sprinkler system required by an applicable building code the installation and design standard referenced by that building code allows the AHJ to have occupant intended hose to be removed in accordance with NFPA 13, 2016 or 2019 [8.17.5.1.2.2].

The maintenance testing and flushing would be in accordance with [27.1] and NFPA 25, 2017 [6.4.1 to Table 6.1.1.2] as referenced.


----------

